# Costa Rica trip 21 Jan-26 Jan



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Had three days fishing with the Bluefin charters out of Quepos last week. Fishing was great but catching was not up to previous trips (seems the longliners are raping the area just like other places). 3day total included 1 marlin lost 75' in back of boat, 2 sails released, (4 others raised), 2 Mahi-mahi( 50# and 30#), and several marlin and sails free jumping within 1/4 mile of boat. A couple of pics attached if I can get to load!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry fishing was off. Coasta Rica has a great reputation for eco-tours,etc yet allows more long liners than other Central American countries. Hopefully CR will wake up to their mistake soon. Nice Pacific Sail and Dorado. Thanks for sharing


----------

